# One final scare....



## ShadyManor13 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm drawing out my layout and pretty much have it figured out for Shady Manor 09. It's in a garage so space is limited, but I make the most out of my space.

Current layout:

walk up red lit hallway and turn into room with fuzzy TV and scary girl watching it. Walk between the girl and the TV when suddenly a ghoul pops out. Then turn into the spider hallway with webs at your face and then another turn into a simple hallway with a mirror at the end. Next, turn into the clown room where balloons are suspended from the ceiling and in your face. Suddenly a clown emerges and pops a balloon as you run in fright and delight. Finnally you come to the final room. It's big enough for a small setup but what is it? Can you, haunters help me decide the final room?

Also any suggestions on my layout would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry no ideas for the final room, but the layout sounds pretty good so far.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Funeral parlor setup, candles burning in darkened room, viewing of a coffin with either a pop up or a live actor in it to scare them as they walk out? I don't know, that might not fit... (But I agree, the layout sounds great so far!)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh! Love the coffin idea. Pay your respects, or you might be next!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

A final scare I read about and am considering this year is a really basically empty room making patrons feel that the scares are over, maybe even a sign that says exit, come again, happy halloween or something. Near the exit is a chalkboard with a question Did we scare you? Yes/No written on it and a few tick marks beneath each one. When they grab the chalk to mark there answer the chalk board is actually a drop panel that drops and an actor, prop or whatever gets them one last time.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, thats GOOD joker! Hahaha.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Love the chalkboard idea!!!
I have an idea that I have always wanted to do in my haunt but might not fit your theme. The room is in complete darkness and the only thing in the room is a fridge (bar fridge would work if you have one, it doesn't need to be a working fridge). Have the fridge door open a little and have light coming out. A sign could be on the outside, saying treats or drinks in here...while the people are looking in the fridge, have a ghoul pop out from behind them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the idea of an unexpected final scare as well as the one with a funeral parlor - so serene - until something pops out at you (which might be expected but would still make you jump).


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

wow we were going to do the chalk board thing this year too. did read that on another thread. We did a "jason room" last year which is a dark room with 5 or 6 glow in the dark hockey masks (walmart 3 bucks each) hung them at different heights and had two actors wearing them also up against the walls to blend in, when the tots came though they would come out at them here is a short video to show you


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice twist on the dot room effect.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

You could also just have a dark room with sounds like something is about to happen but really doesn't it makes people get all tense thinking what is going to happen which is what the whole haunted house thing is about.let there mind scare them.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

"...BE NICE!!!!!!...." lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg! pure genius! Love IT!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

have an exit door leading outside (with outside visible through it) but a little more of the haunt room left before the patron _actually _ gets outside the haunt, and deliver a scare in that area. They will fell relaxed safe its over and wham! one last scare.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll be the party pooper...
I think the spider web and balloon hallways/rooms would live very short lives. People start swinging arms to get them out of their face, and soon the balloons are all popped and the webs are torn down.
Then what?

I see potential for injury with the fridge idea, people getting hit by the door, or getting caught on it, fingers getting closed in it, etc.

The girl and the TV sound like something out of Poultergeist, could be scary as long as you understand the relationship I guess.

I'd be tempted to add lots of twists and turns to the "hallways", those twists and turns make people feel disoriented, and make the place feel bigger than it really is. Adding spooky portraits along the hallway, maybe some with live actors sticking their faces through, would help with the "Manor" theme too.


----------



## ShadyManor13 (Mar 24, 2009)

Aww, I liked the balloon hall...lol. Thanks for the input fontgeek, your right, the balloons falling all over the place would be a mess.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> have an exit door leading outside (with outside visible through it) but a little more of the haunt room left before the patron _actually _ gets outside the haunt, and deliver a scare in that area. They will fell relaxed safe its over and wham! one last scare.


And for that final scare...it's basic, but have a guy dressed like Leatherface fire up a chainless chainsaw. That ALWAYS gets them yellin'. We have a guy on the outside of our haunted house exit every year runnin' the saw. It's base, yes, but ALWAYS effective. Heck, the Leatherface costume is even secondary. They will scream at a chainsaw even if it's a normal looking guy in a t-shirt!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes the chainsaw is a way everyone goes with. But I really like it when people do something different for the last scare. There was a haunt in California called The Haunted Vineyard and for their last scare, they had a bunch of pots and pans hanging from the ceiling right in front of a door. The guests would walk beside the scene, the door being behind them to the left. When they all entered the scene, someone would BLAST through the door, slamming into the pans above, and making one HELL of a noise! Something simple, unique, and VERY effective!

Just something to think about... It's not a bad thing to think outside of the box.
.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Yes the chainsaw is a way everyone goes with...
> 
> Just something to think about... It's not a bad thing to think outside of the box.
> .


I agree. I'm thinking about just playing the sound of a chainsaw really loud from time to time so it sounds like the final scare is the infamous chainsaw guy, but not actually use one for the final scare. I think it would build up tension and anticipation leaving them vulnerable for some other big scare.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Love the dot room


----------

